# Smoked A Moose Steak



## smokincanadian (Jul 20, 2014)

My friend got a moose on a hunting trip out to Newfoundland and gave me a 1lb Moose Steak. I wondered what to do with it, so tonight I decided i would smoke it. 

I Rubbed it down with my 'goto' rub, let it sit for a bunch of hours.

For this one I used my Masterbuilt Cookmaster electric smoker, seeing as I was only going to smoke it an hour.

After an hour, at 210, with Whiskey and Applewood, it hit 130. I took it off, tented it for 30 min and then reverse seared it for 180 seconds (45/45/45/45) to get grill marks and to seal the flavors (as recommended in my other thread) 

Grilled a cob of fresh corn I got from the farmers market, not sure where it came from, and some sauteed sone local grown crimini mushrooms with butter and fresh thyme I took from my garden..

Here's some pics of the process













IMG_0739.JPG



__ smokincanadian
__ Jul 20, 2014


















IMG_0740.JPG



__ smokincanadian
__ Jul 20, 2014


















IMG_0741.JPG



__ smokincanadian
__ Jul 20, 2014


















IMG_0742.JPG



__ smokincanadian
__ Jul 20, 2014


















IMG_0743.JPG



__ smokincanadian
__ Jul 20, 2014


















IMG_0744.JPG



__ smokincanadian
__ Jul 20, 2014


















IMG_0745.JPG



__ smokincanadian
__ Jul 20, 2014


















IMG_0747.JPG



__ smokincanadian
__ Jul 20, 2014


















IMG_0748.JPG



__ smokincanadian
__ Jul 20, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 20, 2014)

Looks like it turned out awesome man, that had to be a tasty meal !  :beercheer:


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 20, 2014)

That looks really great!!  Nicely done.


----------



## gov- (Jul 20, 2014)

Never had moose... How was it? Looks awesome


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 20, 2014)

WOW      Looks great.


----------



## welshrarebit (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice meal!!!


----------



## smokincanadian (Jul 20, 2014)

GOV- said:


> Never had moose... How was it? Looks awesome


It was really awesome, moose is a stronger meat, so I seasoned it lightly and not too much smoke, did not want to detract from the 'game' taste.

Cooking it to medium rare was the perfect plan. 

Tasty!


----------



## smokincanadian (Jul 20, 2014)

And thank you everyone!


----------



## java (Jul 20, 2014)

Looks awsome!! We love moose when we get it.

Great job.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow! That looks fantastic! Great looking plate! I'll give ya some
Points!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 21, 2014)

OK now THAT made me hungry! I want some moose steak right now! Fabulous job!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## knifebld (Jul 21, 2014)

That looks fantastic!! Perfect meal as far as I am concerned....just have to find me some moose now! :)


----------

